

Google mobile search getting faster - briangonzalez
https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z12isbkr2l2hdjjr504chrfidpb4s1vglfg

======
millstone
Why is this mobile-specific? It seems like desktops too could benefit from not
having to be redirected through Google.

